# You have been analyzed



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who responded to my question about being the subject of a paper. Here is the link to the paper if you wish to read it. Harvey has read and approved the posting. Thanks to everyone for making this such an enjoyable place to be.

http://www.kboards.com/docs/kindleboards-analysis.doc


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not done reading it yet, but I burst out laughing at this:  

"Influence from other members can also be seen in discussions of accessories for the Kindle, i.e. covers and book lights. "

That is putting it mildly!  Betsy draws you into the accessories board and everyone else tells you how much you need skins and covers.  The peer pressure to conform is so intense!    ( I love my fellow enablers!)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

tlshaw - well done & nice job.  (hope you got an A)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Good job...thanks for sharing! Makes this sound like a great place...which I know it is. But thanks for the positive reinforcement.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I downloaded and saved it to read later. I know it's going to be good. I've been discussing Jamie _Outlander_ with you for months.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice job, TL!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hope you get  a A on your paper. I enjoyed reading your take on KindleBoards.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Gertie Kindle "Turn to Page 390" said:


> I downloaded and saved it to read later. I know it's going to be good. I've been discussing Jamie _Outlander_ with you for months.


Thanks Gertie. I think you had it right the first time.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you for posting.  I enjoyed your perspective.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I sent it to my Kindle to read later.


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice paper - Very enjoyable reading.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very nice paper! I enjoyed reading it


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your results, TL.  I thought it was interesting to note the numbers of "participating" members vs. lurkers.  I would be also interested to know whether the percentages stay the same even as the board increases in numbers or if more participate as the circle of "friends" grows.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Yes, that will be interesting to watch. My impression, from talking to people who run very large forums, is that the proportion of active posters to light posters is typically very small, and the proportion of registered members to visitors is also very small. 

So, for every active poster, we have several hundred light (or zero) posters, and for every light poster, we have several hundred visitors who do not register. Which is okay; hopefully they're all getting value and enjoyment out of the board at whatever level each is choosing to engage.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So Harvey,
You are saying that if we have 3,000 members (registered) then we have approx. 30 "real-active" members (at any one time).
And perhaps 30,000+ visitors?  
Lotta stuff goin on.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice. Extremely well-crafted!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Great paper!  Love it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> I'm not done reading it yet, but I burst out laughing at this:
> 
> "Influence from other members can also be seen in discussions of accessories for the Kindle, i.e. covers and book lights. "
> 
> That is putting it mildly! Betsy draws you into the accessories board and everyone else tells you how much you need skins and covers. The peer pressure to conform is so intense!  ( I love my fellow enablers!)


Moi? I'm just an innocent KindleBoards moderator...

"Will you walk into my parlor?"
Said a spider to a fly;










Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Moi? I'm just an innocent KindleBoards moderator...
> 
> "Will you walk into my parlor?"
> Said a spider to a fly;
> ...


Tee Hee! That's the "Pimp Your Kindle Parlor", right?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice paper Teresa.
I sent it to my K2 and read it last night.
So when is the follow-up?


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice read. I found it interesting and informative.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

crebel said:


> Tee Hee! That's the "Pimp Your Kindle Parlor", right?


I love that - we need a pimp your kindle gallery that only contains pics of covers, skins and cases with descriptions without other posts. A sort of idea gallery for those looking to accessorize.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Nice paper Teresa.
> I sent it to my K2 and read it last night.
> So when is the follow-up?


Thanks. I had not thought about it, but it might be a good idea to revisit this in a year to see how we are doing then. Maybe K3 will be out and we will get a big bounce.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

A well written and thoughtful paper. 
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Very interesting! I enjoyed reading it.

patrisha


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Loved your paper - right on!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great paper. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Just thought I would bring everyone up to date. I just received the comments and grades from my professor. She was impressed that Harvey started this board before getting his Kindle. She also had several good comments about the board. Her final comment was that the paper was well-analyzed and thoughtful. She gave me an *A*!! 

I am so happy. Thanks to everyone who makes this such a great board and for letting me be a part!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations for the A ! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

(aside tlshaw, if you have quote marks (") in your user name people can't send you PMs.  You might change them to single quotes or stars or something. . . . .

Ann


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Ann - I just fixed it. I didn't know about that. Sorry.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats!!! That's great!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Just thought I would bring everyone up to date. I just received the comments and grades from my professor. She was impressed that Harvey started this board before getting his Kindle. She also had several good comments about the board. Her final comment was that the paper was well-analyzed and thoughtful. She gave me an *A*!!
> 
> I am so happy. Thanks to everyone who makes this such a great board and for letting me be a part!


Super!!! Congratulations!!! Kudos!!! WTG!!!










BTW ... I did the same thing with the quotes in my user name.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Her final comment was that the paper was well-analyzed and thoughtful. She gave me an *A*!!


Congrats!!!
I think it helped that you had all of us cheering for you


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations on the A.  Good for you!!
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WTG - Delighted we could be of help!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

It is a very well written paper and deserved nothing less than an A.  Congrats!  And, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Congrats on your A...woo hoo! It still amazes me that Harvey didn't have a Kindle and yet he created this great space for us to play in )*


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Great paper! You deserved every bit of that A.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

chynared21 said:


> *Congrats on your A...woo hoo! It still amazes me that Harvey didn't have a Kindle and yet he created this great space for us to play in )*


I was thinking "If you build it, they will come."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I was thinking "If you build it, they will come."


Indeed. . .which brings to mind as well "Be careful what you wish for." 

Ann


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I was thinking "If you build it, they will come."


Sure seem to be, don't they?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I was thinking "If you build it, they will come."


*And they did *


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Wonderful paper. Congrats on the A.


----------



## Monica 2600 (Mar 4, 2009)

Liked your paper very much.  If I wasn't already a member of the Kindle Boards, I would want to join after reading it!


----------

